# Can I drive for Uber after RSMS visa is granted?



## tedking (Oct 3, 2018)

I am doing Uber now and on RSMS bridging now.
I would like to keep doing Uber after the RSMS visa is granted.
Is it okay with immigration law?


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

If you have working rights in your visa it should be fine.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (*RSMS*)

Is Perth in this scheme ?


The entire Australian Capital Territory
Entire Northern Territory
Entire state of South Australia
The Entire state of Tasmania
Entire state of Western Australia (although Perth itself is considered regional for RSMS visa, there are different provisions which currently preclude from applying for RSMS visa in Perth)
New South Wales except for Sydney, Newcastle, and Wollongong
Queensland except the greater Brisbane area and the Gold Coast
Victoria except for Melbourne metropolitan area


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

How is Perth regional ? Habe they lost their minds? Loooolllll


----------

